# MA EMT Practical Exam



## wexlerk13 (Apr 4, 2008)

If anyone has any information on the differences between the National Registry Practical Exam-B and the MA State Practical Exam-B it would be great to hear it.  I've passed the NREMT-B but i have to take the MA state test in the next week or so.  Thanks for the help.


----------

